# My Otto



## Mike M (Sep 27, 2000)

My Otto is gone. He was a better dog than I an owner. 

I missed him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry
may I ask what happened to him


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. R.I.P otto boy


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Otto.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

RIP sweet Otto!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

So sorry. Rest in Peace Otto


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Otto! 

Miss ya hanging around here Mikey! I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry Mike.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Otto.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Mike, Sorry for your loss. RIP Otto


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you on the loss of Otto.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Otto's passing.







R.I.P. sweet Otto.


----------



## Amy (Feb 18, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Otto.









He joins Oden in doggie heaven. What happened?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of Otto. I hope you can find some comfort in the wonderful memories you have of the times you spend together. RIP Otto.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 27, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AmyI'm sorry to hear about Otto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was diagnosed with Lyme disease in June. He improved slightly during the course of antibiotics, but only slightly and then quickly regressed. His health went down hill from there. He wouldn’t eat, he could barely move and by August he could not even stand up on his own. 

He went to sleep in my arms on the floor at the vets. 

I'm sorry to hear about Oden.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Wishing you strength in the days ahead. R.I.P. Otto.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry about Otto. May you find some comfort and peace as you mourn your special, furry friend.







RIP dear Otto.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sincere sympathy on the loss of your Otto. I'm very sad for you and him. All the best.


----------



## Amy (Feb 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Mike M
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmyI'm sorry to hear about Otto.
> ...


Poor Otto, that is so unfortunate. I'm sorry M.







Oden passed away in my arms at the vets too, not an easy thing to go through.









I'll be thinking of you.....


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm so sorry Mike.







I remember stories of Otto. Like when he would get on top of your hot tub cover and sit up there. (I think I'm remebering you posting pictures of that.) Sorry for your loss.


----------

